# Replacing fiber optics



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Send your sight into Fitz Fibers and have them put their fibers on your sight. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

You will need to go to a shop and get a piece of the filament in the right diameter based upon your sight. Hold one end near a match until it just starts to melt and form a very small ball. Once that is cool, thread the filament through the eye on the pin and through the base of the pin. I use finger pressure to flatten the filament and the resulting bend at the base of the pin helps to hold it in place. Cut it off about 1/8" longer than needed and heat this end as you did before. If you use too much heat or for too long the material will melt away or the end will deform giving you an odd shaped blob that you will notice when you use the sight. The heated end only needs to prevent the filament from pulling back through the sight pin.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

Hoytboy71 said:


> What is the best way to replace the fiber optics on your sight?


:wink: Very carefully! 


:secret: Seriously though, sending your sight to Fitz is about the best way to accomplish the task.


----------

